
I Will Teach You To Be Rich - The Myth of the Great Idea - brett
http://www.iwillteachyoutoberich.com/blog/the-myth-of-the-great-idea
======
zkinion
Thats similar to a chapter in the Felix Dennis book where he talks about how
execution is more than an "idea".

<http://www.randomhouse.co.uk/minisites/howtogetrich/>

~~~
ottawastart
One of the best books I have read lately.

------
ryan
I always liked this post on the value of ideas:
<http://www.oreillynet.com/onlamp/blog/2005/08/ideas_are_just_a_multiplier_of.html>

------
jwecker
cross reference this post/discussion in the "best" section:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=638>

